# Zmiana lokalizacji na UTF-8

## rastman

Próbuję to zrobić wg podręcznika:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

Oczywiście wszystko przebiega pomyślnie, aż do momentu wywołania 'locale'. Wtedy to pokazuje mi się przy zmiennych nadal 'pl_PL', a powinno byc 'pl_PL.UTF-8' Czemu tak się dzieje? Jedyna zastanawiajaca rzecza jest to, że polecenie locale -a | grep 'pl_PL' daje wynik:

```

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8

```

zamiast:

```

pl_PL

pl_PL.UTF-8

```

O co może chodzić?

Jeszcze że tak spytam - czy uważacie przejście na utf za opłacalne, czy moze lepiej to olac i zostac przy swoim iso?

----------

## SlashBeast

UTF jest wskazane. Pozatym dobre wyniki Ci zwraca - przynajmniej u mnie jest podobnie a wszystko działa.

```
slashbeast@betrayed ~ % locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

slashbeast@betrayed ~ % locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8

POSIX

slashbeast@betrayed ~ % cat /etc/locale.gen 

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

----------

## rastman

Właśnie nie..

```

$ locale 

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

$ locale -a 

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8

POSIX

locale-gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Widac nie zmieniles na pl_PL.UTF-8 w 02locale.

----------

## rastman

Że niby to jest źle?

```

$ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

oczywiście env-update i source /etc/profile wykonane.

----------

## sebas86

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Że niby to jest źle?
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> ...

 

Oczywiście dobrze masz to wpisane, UTF-8 jest tu tylko dodatkową informacją, zajrzyj do /usr/share/locale, prawdopodobnie masz tylko pl, ale po env-update i ponownym zalogowaniu powinno być wszystko dobrze. U siebie mam:

```
# locale -a | grep pl

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8
```

I wszystko pięknie śmiga.  :Smile: 

 *rastman wrote:*   

> oczywiście env-update i source /etc/profile wykonane.

 

To nie starczy, pamiętaj, że zmienne środowiskowe żyją sobie w pamięci wraz z aktualna sesją, jeśli chcesz zobaczyć czy na prawdę działa zaloguj się ponownie. Warto też sprawdzić .bashrc w katalogu domowym czy nie nadpisujesz tych zmiennych (o ile używasz BASH-a).

----------

## rastman

Mam zarówno pl jak i pl_PL. 

Co do basha to w configu na pewno nie ma zadnej zmiennej nadpisanej.

Uruchomilem nawet ponownie caly system, a locale dalej pokazuje samo pl_PL przy zmiennych.

----------

## Pryka

polecam

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057-start-0.html

ja robiłem tak jak tutaj

----------

## rastman

nie wiem czemu, ale zmienne nadpisywaly sie. Byly one jeszcze w pliku 99local zamiast tylko w 02locale. Skad sie tam wziely - nie wiem.

================================================

Aterm nie obsluguje unicode? Mozecie polecic jakas podobna konsole? Moglaby miec dodatkowo karty, choc to nie jest konieczne.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## largo3

Przeczytaj do końca stronę podręcznika, którą sam podałeś: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3

Masz tam napisane jak przekonwertować nazwy i same pliki do UTF-8 oraz wymienione kilka emulatorów terminali wspierających UTF-8. Ja polecam rxvt-unicode.  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

Odnośnie manuali, to najlepsze rozwiązanie polegające na użyciu nowszej wersji Groffu jest opisane tutaj.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

